# Random Thought of The Day: SCHOOL EDITION



## Tumbling Destiny

Post whatever's on your mind (school-wise) so we can all commiserate/celebrate together! :b

---

Almost all of my classes this semester are really small, so participation is going to be key :rain


----------



## foe

First day for me is Tuesday evening. I just hope I won't be the oldest. 

I actually left a message on my instructor's voicemail I have to leave 30 minutes early because of work. Just trying to show I'm a responsible student.

I might also add a third class but that might be too much at the moment. However, without this particular class I will have to wait until Fall 2016 for nursing program. If I do the class now, I can get in next fall.


----------



## HopelessFriend

Dirty Dog said:


> y r textbooks so expensive


^This. Hopefully I get the work position I applied for so I can make up the cash.

For now, I need to study for philosophy but I am too tired. Thank goodness for the labor day weekend.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

foe said:


> I might also add a third class but that might be too much at the moment. However, without this particular class I will have to wait until Fall 2016 for nursing program. If I do the class now, I can get in next fall.


Depends on how ambitious you're feeling I guess, but if I were you I would start with all 3 classes and then see how it goes from there? Maybe you could drop the class if you feel like stuff is too overwhelming, but if not you'll be good to go for your program next fall! Just a thought =)


----------



## Higgins

English sucks. Some of you might be aware of my issues with my previous English class (which I managed to pass with an A- lol), but my school requires a 100-level course and a 200-level course, which I want to get out of the way ASAP. So I'm taking this course and I'm just like... damn, really dude? 20% participation (AGAIN, god DAMN IT) and so of course I'm gonna have to inform my professor (well, plus one other) about my anxiety and stuff - gonna do that tomorrow.

Anyway I looked at the syllabus and we have to read a bunch of books I don't care about and yadda yadda English sucks. Funny to think I was considering taking a 300-level course for fun next semester because I enjoy writing (NOT TALKING)... but then I found out it was mostly about poetry. Man, **** poetry.


----------



## Violet Romantic

Wondering if I should I actually attempt to talk to people in my classes this semester, or if I should go into full-on loner mode. :yay :boogie


----------



## ShatteredGlass

School holidays here start in about 3 weeks and by then I need to have my work placement organized. That means I'll be working from 9AM to 5PM for 5 days on the HOLIDAYS.

Greeeeaaaat


----------



## lockS

After seeing the huge amount of student debt I have, I'm getting more and more scared :s


----------



## foe

This is gonna be a long, long 18 straight hours of no sleep. First class in a couple of hours, then working overnight.



Tumbling Destiny said:


> Depends on how ambitious you're feeling I guess, but if I were you I would start with all 3 classes and then see how it goes from there? Maybe you could drop the class if you feel like stuff is too overwhelming, but if not you'll be good to go for your program next fall! Just a thought =)


I could do it if I could afford any passing grade(C or better) but I can't. I need A's or a minimal B+'s to get my GPA up so I can get accepted into the program.


----------



## mezzoforte

Looking forward to having an anxiety attack on move-in day. ^_^ (This Sunday)



Phantasmagorical said:


> Wondering if I should I actually attempt to talk to people in my classes this semester, or if I should go into full-on loner mode. :yay :boogie


I'll be going into full-on loner mode, as usual. 8)


----------



## Violet Romantic

mezzoforte said:


> I'll be going into full-on loner mode, as usual. 8)


I think I'll follow your lead. :lol The problem is, the more I try to stay to myself, the more people seem to try to talk to me! Human logic. :stu

:lol


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Sin said:


> y r textbooks so expensive





lockS said:


> After seeing the huge amount of student debt I have, I'm getting more and more scared :s


Funny you both mention those because I was just buying textbooks for classes, wanting to die, because my textbooks are so expensive that I can't afford them even though I have to buy them but now I really need money to pay off the remaining fees I owe my school because my loan didn't cover it so I'm paying in installments. T_T It really sucks because it led me to think about all of the debt that's piling on me and I don't believe I do anything special enough to get scholarships or anything from anyone but I'm starting to think I have to attempt the process even if I get no money.

but then there's the problem of getting recommendation letters....lol i hate life



Phantasmagorical said:


> I think I'll follow your lead. :lol The problem is, the more I try to stay to myself, the more people seem to try to talk to me! Human logic. :stu
> 
> :lol


If they're trying to talk to you, then don't go into loner mode! D: Talk back. You can do it; just force yourself a bit. :O


----------



## joked35

I have to go back September 2015. :rain Hopefully I won't drop out for the 3rd time.


----------



## foe

Yeahhhh!, I'm not the oldest in my Bio class.


----------



## Unknown0001

11 days left til I enter hells gate again.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

I'm going into college and I'm scared that my roommates will be the exact opposite of me and we won't get along.


----------



## foe

Why can't I stop being lazy and read my assigned chapters? >:-(


----------



## Raeden

Textbook, why are you so unhelpful? OnO


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ugh - hate having to carry so much crap to every class. ;_;


----------



## Diáfanos

oral pres in 2 weeks time.


feels pumped.


----------



## mezzoforte

I hope I can find my Linear Algebra book online somewhere. I don't feel like paying, even just to rent it.


----------



## foe

Today reminded me why I fcking hate partner/group projects.


----------



## something there

I dislike every one of these classes, but everything else sounds worse so I guess this is going to be my life.


----------



## foe

Finally did my half of my homework and some reading...while at work. Proud of myself though, I think it'll slowly get me back into a studying habit. Something I've always struggled with. 

I'm usually the hardest worker, or one of the hardest workers, at my workplace or department but when it comes to school I'm the complete opposite. I really need to switch those two, or at least have my studies and school work match my hard work.


----------



## mezzoforte

This class is such a sausagefest. I'm literally the only girl. :blank


----------



## Kind Of

Agreed to e-mail some videos to the girl who sits next to me because she's struggling with one of the concepts in class, so I'd better dig those up tonight. Might sit down together next week. I don't like coming out of my dark hole but it's win-win, either looking more capable and sociable to my instructor who hears us talking in class or making a friend.

I wonder when I became so calculating. Maybe when I realized how many people are calculating _and_ manipulative towards me.


----------



## foe

Next week I got two exam #1's on back-to-back days.


----------



## VinBZ

I always seem to catch a cold just in time for every one of my midterms.


----------



## mezzoforte

First all-nighter of the year already. :sigh


----------



## cybernaut

Midterms next week. Then, GRE exam next week for Graduate school admissions. 4.5 hours of torture.


----------



## cybernaut

Senior year=presentations and more prsentations (solo&group). I survived my first solo one today since freshman year. Ive always coped with SA in many areas if life. And,I am even a loner in my last year. But, I can no longer let it fu&k with being a decent public speaker and will start improving on that aspect.


----------



## cuppy

A guy sat next to me today in class, he smelled TERRIBLE >_< 

In another class, there was a girl who kept interrupting the professor (-_-)


----------



## FrostGiant

Dreading starting back at university next week ;___;


----------



## cybernaut

Eye drops and coffees with a side of naps.


----------



## Barette

I'm so ****ing stressed about having to go into school today. UGHGHghghghgh.


----------



## Cheesecake

I missed another day of class today. I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

a basic summary of my typical college productivity circumstances

at this point in time:
*class 1* - the only thing i've done apart from attend most of the classes is a small fraction of the optional homework, midterm is on monday
*class 2* - attending class = fall asleep during half, the other half somehow manage to take a few extremely poor, sleep-deprivation-addled notes
*class 3* - daily small assignments, so no choice but to do everything here. this is probably the only class i'm even remotely "caught up" in
*class 4* - i've done 2 readings out of maybe 10 assigned, 6+ page paper on these readings is due next week
*class 5* - bombed the first assignment and quiz despite moderate attempts at non-failure
*class 6* - less than 50% on a hw and the first midterm, despite being open notes/book/everything, still managed to kill everyone

and the semester's only gonna pick up from here


----------



## cuppy

^ :eek that's a lot of classes

School just started for me, piles of homework already.


----------



## mezzoforte

I hate Assembly.


----------



## Nitrogen

As much as I love my major, my classes and homework are causing me to loathe the material. I'm so ****ing exhausted.


----------



## beyondhiding

Why must I read the Odyssey?


----------



## mezzoforte

I envy people who go through college having a great time, and can get good grades with little effort. Between the anxiety and stress/workload, everyday is hell for me.


----------



## Kind Of

I'm becoming paranoid. I have one instructor who words all quiz questions in a sneaky way and takes things from obscure pages, and one who always words things plainly but still has me asking if I'm looking at a trick question and fussing over minutiae.


----------



## Pooksta

School is basically me paying $4.5k a semester to be psychologically tortured through group projects, presentations, and my teachers forcing me to talk in discussions.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

@W A N D E R L U S T

I know right! It makez mi sad

I wonder how I'm going to feel in my first class on Monday. I'm probably going to be the awkward outsider while everyone is catching up with their friends. Ugh. nooooooo


----------



## ShatteredGlass

@W A N D E R L U S T

Maybe it's different days for different schools - or there's a state specific public holiday?


----------



## Karuni

Everybody I know that is out of college and works full time says they wish they could be back in school. I am so freaking ready to be done. This semester is nothing but a drag. I hate all of my classes. The subjects (which are in my major...) don't really interest me. I know what I'm doing after school is done, so I just have to suffer until next May, and then I am FREE. 

I just hate school. I hate homework and tests and papers and presentations. I'd rather be with dogs and clean kennels all day.

Also frustrated when my classes start to feel manageable but then suddenly they throw me a curve ball.


----------



## mezzoforte

I miss sleeping for more than 6 hours.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

If there is something I can always rely on school for, it's constant misery, every single day. School never lets me down there!


----------



## cybernaut

Done with my first exam for the semester. I think that I aced it. If I got an 'A' or a high B, then that tells me that I can definitely survive working a job+ going to university full time.


----------



## mezzoforte

Glass-Shards said:


> If there is something I can always rely on school for, it's constant misery, every single day. School never lets me down there!


Pretty much. Misery and stress.


----------



## cuppy

I'm getting a really bad "vibe" from a person in my class.


----------



## cybernaut

Im hoping that one of my former professor can hook me up with a summer internship after I meet him in his office next week. It will help me as a fresh graduate. He can be intimidating, since he is quite young and overly hyper. But, he is still a smart and serious dude.This is not my first time talking to him outside of classes, at least. I advise some of you to learn how to connect with some of your professors, especially for internship purposes or for needing some type of recommendation letter.


----------



## Xarin

I skipped my calculus problem section today for the 2nd time. I was able to take the quiz at a later date the first time, but considering that was only two weeks ago I'm not sure if my TA will let me do it again.

I wouldn't skip if he didn't insist on making sure each and every one of us solve a problem in front of the class.. :flush


----------



## cybernaut

I will be advising/scheduling classes for my last semester ever...starting on Wednesday.


----------



## Kind Of

Sat down at an Ubuntu lab station to find Windows 7.

Transoperating system.

"I identify as a Windows system. Respect my life choices!"

Today, I am the oppressive cis scum and replaced it.


----------



## c224

****in 3d work ...uuuugh


----------



## Kind Of

Okay, candy collected to pass out to people this year... still making personalized notes.

I have no idea how I'm going to give it to one of my instructors. He only teaches Linux-based classes and has the eyes of a hawk, also is a P.h.D. He's like the final boss of holiday gift-giving and I think he might be Linus Torvald reincarnated even though he's not dead yet???


----------



## cybernaut

Finals....Finals...Finals....
Term Papers...Term Papers...Term Papers....


----------



## Perkins

At first I was hesitant but I'm glad I actually said out loud in front of everyone that I didn't like the class when I had to give my presentation earlier. Too many were asskissing the teacher and everyone else was giving the same, bland answers in their presentations. It was like a copy of a copy. I'm glad mine was more honest and I gave different answers and reasons, at least. More memorable. I think the teacher appreciated it too.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

Nitrogen said:


> I failed my statistics class. I was expecting it, though.


i completely know what you're talking about. i wouldn't take the one grade too hard, especially if you have a decent track record. one class is one class. honestly i feel like i'm also going to fail a class this semester, so yeah... i can relate haha. anyway, if you do decide to switch from science to psych, good luck! parents don't always know what's best for their kids, that's for sure, and these days yeah what degree you have matters, but so does what/who you know. not only that, but you'll be more passionate as well as happier studying something you like (coming from a fellow psych major :b)
---

3 more finals :boogie monday morning's gonna be rough with two back to back, but then WINTER BREAK WINTER BREAK WINTER BREAK


----------



## kivi

Everyone I know studies hard. I used to study hard a month ago. But I stopped. I am worried. I have an important exam this March. I can study but I don't have the motivation to do it.


----------



## mezzoforte

Done with finals!!!!!


----------



## thetown

My physics class is all about puns. Literally, all he does is says hackneyed puns. those lame and dry physics puns. Unfortunately some people laugh, which only encourages him to say more puns.

Ehhh... I'm going to fail the AP test at the end of year.. wish me luck guys 


Excerpt of the puns..... :|

student: man, that test was hard. I died.
him: Of corpse

hahahah

him: sorry... I couldn't resistor.

hahahah

him: I just don't have the capacitance...

hahahha


wow, you're are like the funniest guy ever.... :O


----------



## mezzoforte

So I somehow made Dean's List even though last semester was one of the most stressful semesters of my life...


----------



## millenniumman75

Another five hour or less sleep night to get work done around the house!

A large McDonald's Styrofoam cup of Maxwell House coffee should do the trick.

Good to the last drop! :lol.


----------



## BAH

School is near..


----------



## hazel22

I really hope that participation isn't a big part of the grade in my classes. Pleaseeee no


----------



## thevenacava

millenniumman75 said:


> Another five hour or less sleep night to get work done around the house!
> 
> A large McDonald's Styrofoam cup of Maxwell House coffee should do the trick.
> 
> Good to the last drop! :lol.


McDonald's coffee is underrated haha

I have to study for my MCAT but I don't know how with my school work. I'm really bad at studying because of my anxiety, so having school and a huge killer test is making me really unhappy and nervous.


----------



## ForeverInBloom

I've got to practice dem math skillz so I can gets better at it and prep for calc.

I feel my Inglish skills are well, so Im gonna focus on mathematix.


----------



## Kind Of

Looking over the calender for my A+ hardware class and getting super excited for the labs on motherboards, I/O devices, and other fun stuff.

Let's just do them all today. _All of them_.


----------



## musiclover55

Why does the ti-84 plus still cost like $100+? It doesn't seem like that great of a calculator...


----------



## TumblrAddict

104$ for an access code? Aleks can eat *insert vulgar word here* :mum


----------



## cybernaut

Last semester starts tomorrow.


----------



## foe

Sold 2 books from last semester and got $133 back.

Just bought 1 book for this semester that costed $245. Still 2 more books to purchase. :bash


----------



## hazel22




----------



## hazel22

when people are walking slow in front of you


----------



## cybernaut

hazel22 said:


> when people are walking slow in front of you


Or when they are on the sidewalk talking to friends and blocking the damn walkway as herds of people try to get to class.


----------



## hazel22

omfg this girl was mouth breathing and phlegm snorting right behind me for an hour and 50 minutes in class. its 8:30, too early to have to listen to that. i just wanted to throw a box of tissues at her.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Since I've been watching anime these school holidays, I might actually have something to talk about at school, assuming I have anybody to talk to.


----------



## Nitrogen

musiclover55 said:


> Why does the ti-84 plus still cost like $100+? It doesn't seem like that great of a calculator...


This is why I never bought one and always rented out my calculator from the university bookstore for 75% cheaper.

I'm really not enjoying that three of my classes all require ****ty mcgraw hill access crap for web assignments which all cost around $115 each and yet all we literally do is take stupid quizzes worth about 5% of our grade and review the online textbook

I'm poor enough thanks


----------



## hazel22

*paper due tomorrow* you know I think today is the day that I'm going to fix that hole in my jacket


----------



## JayLee38




----------



## hazel22

JayLee38 said:


>


----------



## JayLee38

hazel22 said:


>


----------



## JayLee38




----------



## hazel22

JayLee38 said:


>


----------



## Andras96

I can't even muster enough will power to study, that's how badly I've stopped caring.


----------



## FWMY

There are over 30,000 students going to this school, yet I continue see people from high school.


----------



## ShadowUser18

Andras96 said:


> I can't even muster enough will power to study, that's how badly I've stopped caring.


This is exactly how I feel and I'm only on week 4 of this semester. I'm just slowly counting down the days till it's finally spring break...


----------



## Imbored21

FWMY said:


> There are over 30,000 students going to this school, yet I continue see people from high school.


Yeah, same here.


----------



## Imbored21

There are 4 hot girls in my class tomorrow. I already facebook stalked them. They all have boyfriends.


----------



## Andras96

Oh god, I hate this school...


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

uuuurgh my chair fell back on accident and it hit one of my teacher's on the toe and she said 'that hurt my toe' really snottily and i was to anxious to say sorry so just sped out of that room o_o


----------



## cybernaut

I've come to realization that most of the people in my major are obnxious as fųck. I've had better luck with people talking to me in my minor than my major.


----------



## FWMY

Rate my professor lied. You are not nice. You are an arrogant *****. 
No **** we're not as smart as you. We're only students.


----------



## TabbyTab

Idk man I think I did p rad on my history test


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Failing everything in Calculus these days. Studying for hours, so...I don't know what to do.


----------



## Andras96

12 hours until I go back to the cesspit that is Lakeland Community College...


----------



## Andras96

To the couple sitting next to me: Please shut the **** up.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I am glad I graduated from college a long time ago in the paleolithic age along with the dinosaurs when you could afford to go to college and not have to pay $100,000.00 per course and be in debt for the rest of your life !

I went to a state university and my classes were a small fraction of the cost of what they are now. Nya, Nya..neener...neener. Hee hee. Snicker...snicker.

Ma ha ha ha ha.
Suckerbaits to all you youngsters

(I fell sorry you all - the costs now are utterly insane.) 
:mum


----------



## Lonelyguy111

hazel22 said:


> omfg this girl was mouth breathing and phlegm snorting right behind me for an hour and 50 minutes in class. its 8:30, too early to have to listen to that. i just wanted to throw a box of tissues at her.



LOL.

Sounds like a lady I had to work next to when I was grading math exams for a living and she talked and mumbled to herself ALL the time and it drove me nuts. :bash


----------



## Nayou

I have to go to school in 5 minutes; It's so boring though, and I didn't get my homework done


----------



## Shizuma

Oh I'm so tired of all these homeworks to do and all these things to learn. I have one week of vacation and it's not going to be a funny week.
Except if I do everything I can to make days brighter.

I really need to find motivation and to be interested in what I learn. ****, I have chosen these studies.


----------



## Barakiel

Still thinking about how generous my professor must be to have graded my presentation a 100


----------



## troublednerd

_*Always think carefully before you take an advanced class of any kind. *_


----------



## Choci Loni

And here I though procrastination was a thing of the past. L0L.


----------



## Andras96

I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I ****ing HATE THIS SCHOOL!!


----------



## Shizuma

Choci Loni said:


> And here I though procrastination was a thing of the past. L0L.


The same for me. :lol


----------



## Andras96

**** you Lakeland Community College, just **** you...


----------



## ForeverInBloom

I'm worried over one of my classes and I don't really understand it that well. Damn it, C++.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My biology/maths teacher keeps implying that I'm a stupid idiot. If he keeps at this bullying, I'm going to lose it, and I'm going to embarrass myself in the process. How fantastic!!!11

On Friday, my timetable got even worse. Now I start the week on a glorious triple period of biology. 

:roll Damn you, school.


----------



## Jyang772

There's an attractive girl in my class. I don't know how to approach her. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu---


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Andras96 said:


> I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I hate this school, I ****ing HATE THIS SCHOOL!!


School. Must. Die.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Bad day is more/less synonymous with school.


----------



## Kind Of

Successfully argued my way to an A instead of a B by being ridiculously anal about one question on a quiz. 

Also I was right.


----------



## Andras96

I could blow my brains out during class and no one would notice..


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

I could probably take off my pants and put them back on and no one would notice, no one pays attention to me lol.


----------



## Saleemaslam

Sigh just hate sitting in lectures alone


----------



## meema

I want this quarter to end!


----------



## Omgblood

Forgot to take an exam.. god I feel like an idiot. What am I going to do. The instructor seems adamant that no make ups will be available. My heart just sank...


----------



## Fey

I would really like to be home schooled.

1. You're timetable is much more flexible.
2. Most likely no presentations or oral reports.
3. I'm better at independent studying.
4. THE FRIDGE IS MY LUNCHBOX AND YOU CAN SNACK OUT WHILE IN CLASS.
5. You can go out when everyone else is still in school.
6. None of that high school drama.

But unless I get a job or keep in touch with people, I'll turn into a recluse.


----------



## Andras96

My god, these people I go to class with are ****ing brain dead. Did anyone watch the full movie or did you all just go to ****ing Spark notes?


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

This semester isn't done but I sure am.


----------



## Vonnie123

If class presentations and group work (specially in pairs) keeps beign the only way to finish college, someday i will die of multiple heart attacks.


----------



## Andras96

At least the whole class made friends with each other in this one semester... well, apparently I didn't get the memo for it, and so I'm left alone as always. Nothing changes.


----------



## BAH

Skew starts soon


----------



## Barakiel

We have to write about our 'creed' for an English 101 class and I absolutely hate writing things like this. My last English class (which I dropped) we had to write something about gender and I just ended up writing about gender roles in Animal Crossing.. I thought that assignment was tedious but at least we didn't have to talk about ourselves in any way.


----------



## thetown

school is about to start, which means that I have to socialize again. Which means that I can't lie in my bed all day without being judged.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

It's kind of odd seeing faces in class that you haven't gotten a glimpse of since 4+ years ago. Because my SA was at its worst at that time, it has been a slight reminder of how anxious I was to the point where group projects were impossible. I get that anxious feeling again just thinking about it, and I end up finding ways to forget about that specific place in time. All I can say is, I'm glad I've found ways to accept and cope with the SA and loneliness. Loneliness may be long-term but I don't believe it to be permanent now thanks to certain people.


----------



## Nitrogen

I feel pretty anxious about the new semester starting on Monday, but I'm glad that I'm still pushing through regardless. And I'm trying to get involved even more, even going on a hike tomorrow, possibly, with people I don't know (through my university) and exposing myself to new situations and such.

I mean I'll always be an introvert and an avoidant person at heart, but these situations are becoming less anxiety provoking for me. Before, I would do anything within my ability to stay at home and not venture out at all. But I'm getting better, and I'm glad that I am.

Plus, I get to take classes this semester that I'm genuinely interested in, now that I've got most of my pre-req stuff out of the way. It feels really great.


----------



## thetown

Omg school is actually going to start next week. I'm so nervous as I already know that it's going to be one h-ell of a year. I'm scared. I just want to stay home and sleep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Speech class starts soon..Ya? No? Idk

They also have a mental health group for ppl who feel like they're boring and get nervous about class discussions..hm sounds interesting


----------



## cybernaut

I've decided to shift my Master's a tad bit to the Cyber/Computer Security path.

The field that I was pursuing seems to be for arrogant snobs who are only successful due to having a lot of connections. But aside from that, I think that my personality would be more suitable for analytical and technical position compared to a purely social science one. This will mean 3 years on a Masters. But, at least I'm shifting myself to a constantly booming career field.Better late than never.


----------



## cybernaut

I need to spend these last two semesters of my Masters taking courses that will give me more "skills" to be marketable not taking courses just because I find them interesting.I can be quite a nerd at times....


----------



## YamchasRevenge

First day of my Senior year tomorrow. Still have no idea what I want to be. History/Political Science, but I fear I'll become your average corporate drone if I can't find the right profession. At least I got this far lol. Fought back from two failed classes to an above 3.0 so it could be worse...


----------



## BAH

Dang..already screwing up


----------



## cybernaut

This shįthole screws up on my financial aid every semester. Why?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel

Thinking about dropping English, for the 3rd time in a row. Sometimes I feel like I might as well drop out, the only real successful semester I've had I took two classes. sighhh


----------



## Kevin001

coyeyes said:


> First day went okaay, i almost cried but meh lol
> I hope no one will bother me this year.


:squeeze


----------



## Skeletra

I feel like my term paper in Plantculture is going to be incredibly dumb. We're presenting it in 4 weeks for the entire class. I have no other ideas. I feel it's dumb to ask my teacher if this is a bad idea for a term paper. I asked my "friend"/classmate... She's waaaay out doing some conspiracy anti-government thing so she's not really helping. Dedicated my two next weeks to working intensively on this and I have like zero faith in it. Ack. Feeling like a headless chicken here :s


----------



## Nitrogen

Ochem is ****ing hell, and I totally get why it's considered the ultimate "weed out" class.

My first week of school is done, though I'm loaded with way more homework than I anticipated. I already feel stressed out.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I miss having classes with mostly engineering majors tbh. At least they were a bit more upfront and engaging. Plus, it was cute having them ask me for help in math-related assignments. LOL.


----------



## BAH

Lecture only classes are the best


----------



## cybernaut

Amon said:


> Lecture only classes are the best


Absolutely.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm so glad I pushed back my graduation to change one of my concentrations to Cyber Security.

Analytical, Technical, many opportunities, and typically lecture-only coursework.


----------



## thetown

I am so bored of school already and it's just the second week... I just want an internship already...


----------



## acidicwithpanic

It's been a long time since I used to program (middle school), so now everything is hitting me hard in the face because I've forgotten EVERYTHING. I'd rather stick my head in a brick oven than sit in this three-hour class.


----------



## roxslide

Sooooo... I just made a gut decision and dropped one of my classes. I'm not sure if that was smart or incredibly stupid. Since I work and go to school I have been finding if I take on a third concern (right now it's moving) it just ****s me up completely and I can't handle anything and procrastinate like mad. So long story short I screwed up this one class really bad. I would rather drop and retake with and get an A than fail and then have to retake the class anyway. Idk... I just suck at school. Hopefully I make it through this. 

Idk how my sister does it. She takes on more and more to feel "less stressed and in control" as she claims (she's getting a masters, working more than full time, a treasurer for a charter of a non-profit, trying to publish a novel and getting married this year). If I take on even half (or a quarter, let's be real lol) the workload she does I feel the complete opposite.


----------



## Kevin001

Some days I do wonder about getting my Masters. Would look nice on resumes but idk.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> Some days I do wonder about getting my Masters. Would look nice on resumes but idk.


I think it's a great idea, but what's holding you back?


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> I think it's a great idea, but what's holding you back?


Anxiety....not sure I want to go back.....the major.....just not sure what I want to do as a career. These part time jobs are not cutting it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

​


Kevin001 said:


> Anxiety....not sure I want to go back.....the major.....just not sure what I want to do as a career. These part time jobs are not cutting it.


Relatable. Sometimes I wonder if pursuing a doctorate would be too much for my anxiety to handle. I suppose reaching out to those with advanced degrees on SAS might give some helpful info.


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> ​
> Relatable. Sometimes I wonder if pursuing a doctorate would be too much for my anxiety to handle. I suppose reaching out to those with advanced degrees on SAS might give some helpful info.


Meh I just want to be happy and enjoy my career. We'll see. You're hot and smart? :O Not fair. :laugh:


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> Meh I just want to be happy and enjoy my career. We'll see. You're hot and smart? :O Not fair. :laugh:


Yeah, hope you figure things out soon. My sister's in her early 30s yet she still hasn't found out what she's passionate about and is stuck at a job she doesn't love. I don't want to end up like that.


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> Yeah, hope you figure things out soon. My sister's in her early 30s yet she still hasn't found out what she's passionate about and is stuck at a job she doesn't love. I don't want to end up like that.


Never too late to change but I hear ya.


----------



## thetown

Eating alone again... sigh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel

"Your advice was good but I have not determined whether I shall follow it, this place is the Devil, or at least his principle residence, they call it the University…"

—

Lord Byron to John Hanson, November 23, 1805


----------



## cybernaut

When it's the first week and the professor requests to go around the class to know your name, field of study, and 'where you work.'

Six out of the 20 people openly claimed to not be working, with one girl bluntly stating "She's unemployed." This class might be pretty great.

Regardless, I hate talking about 'work' during these annoying first-week informalities.


----------



## cybernaut

I need to join some organizations.

And no. Not the ones to make friends with the student body. Been there done that. Professional-oriented organizations with career level adults who are in my field. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Not yet


----------



## cybernaut

Just left a career fair at my school.

What the hell was I thinking... Pointless, too many students (even college freshman) and arrogant representatives. Then, they could have divided this 'career fair' among graduate& upper division undergrads who want a career versus freshmen who only want an internship. I probably would have been better just researching the organizations online than making the 40 minute commute. This is why I never cared to get involved in school events and its people.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I hated those introductory/elementary stats courses that I had to take in my first year of college, but the more advanced stats gets, the more interesting some of those topics get. Also thinking about possibly specializing in combinatorics.


----------



## BAH

If this quarter suxs again..then I'm done


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I made a ****ing C in my first project for C programming. ****. I haven't programmed in years and it's really biting me in the *** so far.


----------



## Nitrogen

I'm gonna end up being one of those people who switches out of their major because of ochem LOL


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Nitrogen said:


> I'm gonna end up being one of those people who switches out of their major because of ochem LOL


Happens to almost all of us haha.

Well on the bright side, it worked out okay for the majority of us. My friend went from pre-med to international relations and is now living and working in Japan, I think her mom's hometown too.


----------



## Nitrogen

acidicwithpanic said:


> Happens to almost all of us haha.
> 
> Well on the bright side, it worked out okay for the majority of us. My friend went from pre-med to international relations and is now living and working in Japan, I think her mom's hometown too.


I was being (semi) facetious, but I am having a really hard time and I notice that my passions in biology/biochemistry just aren't there anymore.

I'm fortunately not super late into the game and my curiosity benefited me in that I've taken classes across different majors relatively within the same field (ex. I've taken more ecological and environmental based courses alongside my chemistry ones), so switching around wouldn't be too difficult if I decide. I'm already a bit late in undergrad anyway had I been continuing the same path.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Nitrogen said:


> I was being (semi) facetious, but I am having a really hard time and I notice that my passions in biology/biochemistry just aren't there anymore.
> 
> I'm fortunately not super late into the game and my curiosity benefited me in that I've taken classes across different majors relatively within the same field (ex. I've taken more ecological and environmental based courses alongside my chemistry ones), so switching around wouldn't be too difficult if I decide. I'm already a bit late in undergrad anyway had I been continuing the same path.


Normally I curse those stupid gen ed courses that are required, but I suppose they have their purposes sometimes in that they help unsure students permanently decide on a major. Went from forensic biochem to math (almost music though), so I don't like to think of it as time wasted when there was exposure to different fields, some very interesting...


----------



## acidicwithpanic

My sassy C programming professor looks like Serj Tankian from SOAD. Like if you can imagine Serj in a polo, khakis, and gelled hair, you would get this brutally honest computer geek who is standoffish and stoic. :lol


----------



## BAH

Found all my txtbooks online for free...now if only I had a tablet


----------



## grclntng

My classmates and I are suddenly obliged to attend a 2-day conference this weekend and there will be discussions, workshops, and stuffs. My heart is pounding like crazy; I'm so not ready for this.


----------



## Nitrogen

acidicwithpanic said:


> Normally I curse those stupid gen ed courses that are required, but I suppose they have their purposes sometimes in that they help unsure students permanently decide on a major. Went from forensic biochem to math (almost music though), so I don't like to think of it as time wasted when there was exposure to different fields, some very interesting...


Is organic considered gen ed? I'm surprisingly one of the youngest people there, seems like it's composed of seniors and the vast majority are pre-med finishing up some last requirements before sending off transcripts to med school.

I don't mind taking some time to decide what I want to do, in some ways I'm kind of glad I had the exposure because it confirms to me that I'd rather be doing something else rather than forcing myself through a degree to continue working in a field that I loathe. And bio degrees are a dime a dozen, and the medical field is entirely oversaturated.


----------



## cybernaut

Slowly backing my way from int'l relations to cyber security. Or at least focus on cyber security in a global security-based context.

I just mesh so better with the IT/cyber people than the more vocal IR people.I had a random IT-spealist man approach and talk to me in a hospital cafeteria today because he saw me reading my computer security textbook...even if I seemed awkward as hell with my social skills during our chat.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Nitrogen said:


> Is organic considered gen ed? I'm surprisingly one of the youngest people there, seems like it's composed of seniors and the vast majority are pre-med finishing up some last requirements before sending off transcripts to med school.
> 
> I don't mind taking some time to decide what I want to do, in some ways I'm kind of glad I had the exposure because it confirms to me that I'd rather be doing something else rather than forcing myself through a degree to continue working in a field that I loathe. And bio degrees are a dime a dozen, and the medical field is entirely oversaturated.


Nah ochem wouldn't be considered a gen ed, but it seems so common when I knew so many people that were required to take it. (Then again, most of my friends major(ed) in chem-related studies.) You seem to be more grounded than most students I knew, so I wouldn't worry about a thing right now.


----------



## Kevin001

About that time to renew my student loan info and see how much I will be paying...fingers crossed.


----------



## Nitrogen

I've never been this busy school-wise in my entire college life and it sucks but at the same time I have gotten more productive so maybe this is what my previous semester(s) should have been like?


----------



## Skeletra

Our main teacher in plant culture is like the human equivalent of this robot









He gets his job done, he knows his stuff, but my god is he a mess. He also tries to include everyone. Really hard. He has like zero finesse, but he's good at making us lesser students (with no experience and no former knowledge in plant culture) feel more in place. Stupid questions aren't as stupid .

Today he just walked out of class mid sentence, then came back, made some noises and then continued where he left off like nothing happened.

I love it! He definitely needs to get his **** together, but this is ok


----------



## Steve French

I quickly came to an impasse in my quest to upgrade my ****e education. For an intro to this course, prerequisite of being let in, I have to write an essay. Usually my forte, but then I looked down and noticed that it had to round back to personal experience. I can't bring myself to lie, I am not interesting, and I don't like revealing myself. I remember why I hated this crap back in the day.


----------



## BAH

Want to go school but at the same time idk if it's for me. Studying for hrs is annoying along with reading a boring textbook for a boring class..


----------



## Nitrogen

I got my ochem exam results back this morning and got a 62% on my first exam lolololol

I think that's before the curve
maybe

****


----------



## Steve French

Finally got a start on my essay. Got on a roll even. Then my word processor crashed and lost all my progress. Thankfully managed to get a print screen going and it had most of it on there.

I do have a problem with the assignment though. I find the criteria and the examples given kind of contradict themselves. There is going to have to be some major rewrites to get all them marks.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Nitrogen said:


> I got my ochem exam results back this morning and got a 62% on my first exam lolololol
> 
> I think that's before the curve
> maybe
> 
> ****


In comparison to every ochem student though, that is in fact an A. :lol


----------



## BAH

Need to quit slacking off


----------



## Nitrogen

How do I stop feeling like a complete failure over graduating late

It just sucks seeing people I started college with getting prepared to graduate

I have minimum another year to go and I beat myself up over it literally every time I'm reminded of it or think about it which would be multiple times a day


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Pissed that my university is making so many changes in order to become another big-name state university like UF and FSU by spending a ton of money on their athletic programs. And funny enough, because it's not a big-name school, most students are commuters and therefore are also angry about these decisions because the school is putting so much money into a new football stadium when we need more parking garages and parking lots. We're already being ripped off by tuition costs, parking permits, and other school expenses. The least the university could do is build more space for people to park their cars so we can no longer waste 50 minutes a day and hundreds of dollars of gas money a year by circling the lots just to find a space to park. For the students outside of the U.S. who don't understand American schools' priorities, well I don't either.


----------



## BAH

Next month..


----------



## cybernaut

When you give up everything during these last 3 days just to finish that one paper. The professor wanted the thing submitted by Sunday 11:59 PM. It's now 11:27 PM, and I just sent it off. I did my research early but misread the damn directions and had to redo some of my notes. That screwed me over big time.

I can finally get back to my life and interests now. No, wait. I have a take home online exam on Tuesday from 6PM-12AM. It's now that time of the year in which graduate school eats up most of your time.....


----------



## unsocial lego

I'm supposed to be studying but here I am cleaning my room and watching dumb youtube videos.:wife < I need this smiley in my life to set me straight and tell me to start studying.


----------



## cybernaut

Internship for the Fall?Total fail at this point. I got back in this country too late, two interviews turned out to be a hoax, then one position wanted me to work 40 hours per week without pay (Sick).

I'm a bit disgusted with most of these current internship positions anyway. It seems as if most of them expect you to have 'years' with certain skills. Isn't that what an internship supposed to supply you with? Ah, well. I need to focus on my 2-part Master's thesis that's coming up this month and in December anyway. I will shoot for getting an internship in the Spring, instead.

I've also gotten far with 'teaching myself' a lot of things in life...and I hope to use this semester to teach myself a valuable technical skill whenever free...


----------



## Skeletra

Everyone in class are cold to me when my one friend is there. She's a little different (strong opinions, older, "free spirited").
I wouldn't really be friends with her either if I had someone else (strong political disagreements, but we have other stuff in common), but not to the point where I ignore her and "have to leave". (When it happens 3 times it might be a coincidence, but not when it happens more often than that in 2 months).
I feel like she is blocking my chanses of getting other friends. I'm not sure how much it really matters, if at all.


----------



## cinto

Dozed off while taking that test. It was like reading gibberish.


----------



## BAH

It be nice to find other loners at skewl


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Wait, since when did needing a lot of friends or connections in order to keep sane made you less intelligent? I keep being led into these introvert articles implying stuff like this and tbh it makes me feel like I just stepped into a massive circle jerk as an outside observer. Last time I checked, the extraverts in my classes performed well academically because they weren't afraid to seek second opinions from other friends and classmates especially expert inputs. Those frequent study groups they organized seemed to help them earn As. I prefer learning on my own because I have more time and freedom to learn however I please without making compromises, but sometimes I wish I could remind myself more to seek out other views and angles of approaching a problem so that I can possibly find more efficient methods. And I don't feel comfortable asking classmates because I'm not friends with any of them. Asking the professors? Not nearly as intimidating but I hate how office hours are literally just two hours a week and end up having to schedule appointments just for help on one little question.


----------



## cybernaut

Damn, a 30 point curve on that exam? Did the whole class nearly fail? I logged out of that thing with an 86 and thought that was a bit a downer to be honest. It didn't help that each question was worth 8 points a piece as well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve French

Got hit with the writers block again. I need strict criteria. This open-ended **** just leaves me puzzled.


----------



## the end of silence

My motivation ranges from staying up all night doing my assignments to not even wanting to look at them... there's no in between it seems


----------



## BAH

Screw essays


----------



## Nitrogen

There is this solidarity in my ochem class that I can't actually describe but intuitively it is there and I feel it

it's because all of us are in hell


----------



## roxslide

Well, **** me. It's 3 am in the morning and I've stayed up watching Stranger Things and working on my halloween costume that I was presumably going to use today because I thought I had gotten though everything I had to do this week, passed my Calc 3 test, finished another assignment at 12 am.... but now I just double checked and somehow I missed the gargantuan amount of homework that is due tonight. **** me, man. I can't cancel my plans tonight, I can't do that to my friends so I guess I just have to survive on like 3 hrs sleep or something. I've gotta wake up early and work on it. What is my life right now!!


----------



## Tetragammon

Got an A on yesterday's exam, but still feel disappointed in myself. I should have gotten 100% but I guess I made one or two stupid mistakes somewhere. As usual. I'll be beating myself up about this all weekend.


----------



## Nitrogen

I suck at mathematics and it makes me seriously doubt that I should continue with college, a lot of the time. My major isn't very math heavy, not at all, but the chemistry involved is and a lot of the time I'm struggling. I can't remember formulas well at all, when it comes to word problems I draw a blank... if I remember a formula, I can solve through it, but it ends up being the wrong one.

I didn't have a good background in math in high school at all. So I came into university with a shaky background from the start. I've been doing precalculus work on Khan Academy but still struggle a lot with certain concepts and getting a hang of formulas and whatnot.

I've been working my *** off but I feel like I'm making such slow progress. I'm retarded when it comes to numbers. Maybe I am too stupid for university, but I really like the field I'm going into and won't want to quit because of it. I just feel too ****ing stupid to even bother a lot of the time, but here I am.


----------



## Skeletra

We have group projects every Thursday. Attendance is not mandatory, although presentation day is. Whoopsie daisy, guess who?s no longer attending on Thursdays?


----------



## cybernaut

A few days ago: Screwed up on my presentation on Monday. Ha, 7uck it. The class has permanently ended and they won't ever see my face again anyway.

Upcoming: Registration for the final semester of my Master's program. I only need 2 more classes...and they're my favorite types of courses- the types that you don't have to talk in. After that, I'm free from this place.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope the new student loan payments are reasonable.


----------



## cosmicslop

I always become aware of something I did wrong a few minutes after turning in an exam and no longer under pressure. And it's always a brainfart, absent-minded sort of mistake. It's annoying.


----------



## thetown

This week is going to be so stressful. Two big hw assignments. A project due. Lab report. Interview. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeletra

So the group presentation on Friday could have gone better. The group decided to finish up a few minutes before presenting it, and I had some problems pretending I was ok with it. One of the group members told me that it could have gone worse after we finished presenting, but wrapped up in anger and perfectionism, I said it could have gone better. I was really snippy. Later I see him talking to another classmate.. now they are not even saying hi. I feel like I completely destroyed my social relations for the year, and maybe even my chances of getting a job trough connections. I never expected to make friends, but at least to keep a civil tone to most people.. apparently that?s too much to hope for.


----------



## roxslide

Wow my sister's wedding screwed me up so bad.... I missed so much hw and am 100% unprepared for my exam. I think I might fail my course now... it's no one's fault but mine for terrible time management and at some point I gave up on everything for a few days because there was so much going on and I didn't want to miss out.


----------



## cybernaut

-Skipping my 7PM class today. It's been raining all day, below 40F weather, and no car. Then, I have a serious job interview to prepare for that's on Thursday (can't screw this one up and need to use tonight to prepare.)

-One of my other classes irk me (anxiety-wise). I'm calling bullsh^t for needing this class. It's not even listed as a mandatory course on the school website. Then, the professor always looks at me weirdly. I can't stand those professors who are highly outspoken and expect you to be the same. I don't come to class to gossip about nonsense.


----------



## roxslide

Idk what I'm doing. I really screwed up today. I had ample opportunity to finish at least some of my homework but I have so many racing thoughts in my mind, but they are all the wrong thoughts, when it comes to actually useful thoughts related to my homework my mind is completely blank. I think I might fail, idk. I work today but am off tomorrow and the day after but after today it will be too late. Hopefully I can get something done today idk.


----------



## Steve French

I was quite concerned about having to provide commentary on another student's work, but what do you know, time came and that **** just flew out of me. Thankfully it's reduced to an online forum, cause I tore down their garbage and threw it in the dustbin. Peanut butter and jaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steve French

Some of these things I am assigned are absolutely ****ing retarded and I am sure they in no way teach me anything or help me to learn.


----------



## cybernaut

Moved.


----------



## Kevin001

Student loan needs to be processed already ugh.


----------



## fightingtheblackdog

I feel like I've already messed up the semester. I've been behind since the first month - still catching up, even though finals are drawing near. If I can't do well, what's the point of doing it at all? I'm just ready for a fresh start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skeletra

Dear Lord, we have a really long day tomorrow.. we have to eat lunch at college. I don't know how to deal with that. I don't really know where to hide. Not sure how to do so without anyone noticing. I don't understand what kind of food is acceptable and not, and if I don't eat anything people will ask why and I definitely don't want that. Ouf... Almost considering skipping tomorrow.


----------



## roxslide

I keep on ****ing up omg. I screwed up this entire half of the semester. I hope this doesn't screw everything up. I need to rethink my approach and what's going on with me because this is a disaster. I hope I can recover from this. 

I thought I was going to do ok in one of my classes but I missed a deadline and now I think I'm done with the only class I had any hope for. I was going really strong for a while and now... I'm just so fatigued and completely self sabotaging myself at this point. Maybe I should take a small break and work on myself, this can't continue.


----------



## Steve French

The standards are too low in these online courses. 500 words? I'm more than a quarter the way done after my introductory paragraph. I guess the teachers need to spend their time in the actual classrooms though, working with the non-degenerates.


----------



## BAH

One more try..and if the results are bad den I'm done


----------



## Nitrogen

3 more weeks till hell come


----------



## Steve French

****ing poetry.


----------



## kivi

I am still not used to that way of lessons where we hang our works on boards and wait for our turn to explain our work and to get critique in front of everyone. It's every two week days and I still get very anxious. I feel very anxious about tomorrow right now that my body hurts.


----------



## Steve French

They tell me to use this piece of software for this assignment, yet do not provide me with this piece of software. Am I to do everything I can with the trial? Pay for it? No, I guess it'll be some hassle of a workaround.


----------



## BAH

Hesitant to look at the class schedule, all I imagine is seeing the waitlisted symbol everywhere


----------



## Steve French

I lost a good deal of percentage points on this essay for "essentially plagiarizing". I am a bit confused. I guess things I considered common knowledge aren't. Or maybe it was how I used apa instead of mla. **** it, I have 95% in the course, but still.


----------



## Steve French

I think there ought to be a rethink in how we teach maths. It seems we are instructed solely to come up with an answer, but not to understand the how or the why. Just mainlining formulas.


----------



## PandaBearx

Ready for chem and stats to potentially kill me next semester.


----------



## Steve French

The ritalin complements math well. This sheit just starts making sense, and sticks, and I can actually make it through a several step problem without losing my way.


----------



## Skeletra

Next semester starts out with an innovation camp. One that involves a massive sleepover where we all will be sleeping together on the floor, a large scale group project, eating together, probably shower together.. NOOOOO. Oh.. it should be noted that this is in ECONOMICS. Meaning there will probably be a lot of math.


----------



## BAH

Studying is blah


----------



## cybernaut

Passed my Masters dissertation/thesis and finished finals today. What a crazy fűcking semester. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme

ratherunique said:


> Passed my Masters dissertation/thesis and finished finals today. What a crazy fűcking semester.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## cybernaut

Lohikaarme said:


> Congrats!


Thanks.


----------



## Steve French

The school messed up again in adding me to a course. I got it figured out earlier today, but you have to do the first exam to unlock the rest of the course beyond the first unit. The school closes on Friday. I did the math here. I have to do work that is scheduled for 3 weeks in the span of 2 days if I want to be able to access the rest of the course. Otherwise, I would have the entire 20 days of Christmas vacation to sit on my arse thinking about it.

Pain in the dick, but not overly impossible or even difficult. I would have liked to do it at my own pace, on my own terms however.


----------



## netsnetsnets

Trying to decide whether I actually "want" to go to school or if I want to because that's just one of the things you're supposed to do at my age.


----------



## BAH

MWF is alright


----------



## Blue Dino

I keep having recurring nightmares of myself failing school and class, even though I have been out of school for many many years now.


----------



## Steve French

I think 150 qs is just a bit too much. I think I had it down pat after 75 easy.


----------



## Steve French

The gaps in my education are getting to me. Or maybe this course is just structured poorly. I keep getting questions thrown at me that throw in concepts I haven't covered. How was I supposed to know to use the quadratic formula, when it hasn't been covered or even touched on and is just thrown into the one question out of the blue? Or velocity. This ain't physics. I'd be sunk on these cocksuckers if I hadn't taken physics near a decade ago. ****ing object traveling this direction at this speed bs.


----------



## Steve French

Man, they sure treat you like a crook when you don't go through the traditional education channels. The hoops I have to jump through. Actually, I probably would be treated better if I had a criminal record instead of a spotty high school transcript.


----------



## kivi

I have an important final today. I finished working last Sunday (I think I’m ready :/) but I feel so stressed. :afr


----------



## Virgo

Okay, done with two days of 8 hour orientations... classes picked... starting next Tuesday!! :afr


----------



## Steve French

I have hit a snag in my upgrading my education and career prospects. Seems all these schools require you to be involved in "extracurriculars" or helping out in the community or some ****. The hell? I'm an adult, not some 17 year old punk who goes to the soup kitchen after math class. I haven't been doing these things. It's actually a requirement on some of these applications. That and references. I have a few of those I suppose, but not enough. I have people who will attest to my intellect, but not to confirm my being a great good Samaritan. 

Anybody want to pretend to be a community figure that knows me and pimp me out?


----------



## BAH

Dis class kinda suxs


----------



## kivi

Last 2 finals, finally! 
Today's final lasted for 6 hours (we were being critiqued by our works). Terrifying but it went okay for me, I guess.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I didn't think it was possible.

But if you belong to a certain site, and they ban you?

The owner of that site, can also ban you from any other site that you join that correlates to them as well.

All they do is when you join, you have to give them your email address. They trace it back to their data banks and boom.. They ban you from their affiliate sites.

One of the sites is pretending they don't have any affiliation with the original - but it's obvious they do.

How in the hell, can a person just join a site, and they're banned before they can post?


----------



## Thehonesthypocrite

Semester starts tomorrow. I wish I could relive this break over and over


----------



## Steve French

These ****ers trying to rip me. A negative multiplied by a negative does not give a negative. Sheeit, we learned this stuff back in the fourth grade. You can't comprehend this with your master's degree?

I say every exam being 15 questions does not leave a lot of room for error, when every question is worth more than 5%. I miss things with the ole add.


----------



## cybernaut

Not going to my Masters graduation. Mail the shít to me. Its been hell. No regrets shall fall upon me.

I did highschool and college graduation. And what for, lol.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Those classes are already full


----------



## Steve French

I have to watch A Time to Kill for this course. Naturally they did not provide it, and suggested I go buy it. So I stole er just like I'd download a car. But I can't bring myself to sit through this movie for some reason. 2.5 reasons maybe. I wonder if I can bull**** from a summary.


----------



## cybernaut

Do I really want to stay in this optional advanced language class?

If I drop it, then I can spend my last semester having only 2 classes twice a week. And use these next few months for gaining technical skills and professional computer/IT certifications...I really want to utilize my last semester wisely. I start my career search in April/May and want to be highly marketable.

Eh, might just drop the class...I've always been the self-taught type anyway.


----------



## Skeletra

So we are starting a sort of test company tomorrow out of a project we had last week. One that I just want to be done with. And I'm the boss. The one that has to go to meetings and sign papers and ****. Me. The boss. Everyone voted for me :-|. I also have one member in the group that is pushing some really wild ideas. She is trying to make this project really massively huge and wants to start an actual company. She is sooo ****ing intense. She calls me up with her crazy ideas and rambles on. Pretty sure she's going to kill me before this semester is finally over. Or at the very least were going to have a massive blowout sooner rather than later.


----------



## Virgo

I just missed two days of classes due to dealing with some serious pain and having no narcotics.... was just sleeping two days straight... x_X ... okay now I feel better today but I'm skipping my first class because, still don't have books... social anxiety settling in a little... :afr I'll just buy the books online today and then I seriously won't miss any more school.


----------



## naes

Virgo said:


> I just missed two days of classes due to dealing with some serious pain and having no narcotics.... was just sleeping two days straight... x_X ... okay now I feel better today but I'm skipping my first class because, still don't have books... social anxiety settling in a little... :afr I'll just buy the books online today and then I seriously won't miss any more school.


Pain from what? :/


----------



## Virgo

naes said:


> Pain from what? :/


IUD insertion. It hurt like hell... and you know with women's health issues they're just like, ahhh you're a girl, it's just some cramping, you can handle the pain. For IUD insertion you are told to just take Ibuprofen all day... when in reality I could have used some percocet or tylenol 5 -_- Or oxy. Orrr vicodin. Because yeah I was just rolling around in bed in sheer pain for two days straight, going in and out of consciousness trying to sleep it off lol. But uh... now I don't need to worry about birth control for 10 years, yay xD


----------



## Skeletra

Virgo said:


> IUD insertion. It hurt like hell... and you know with women's health issues they're just like, ahhh you're a girl, it's just some cramping, you can handle the pain. For IUD insertion you are told to just take Ibuprofen all day... when in reality I could have used some percocet or tylenol 5 -_- Or oxy. Orrr vicodin. Because yeah I was just rolling around in bed in sheer pain for two days straight, going in and out of consciousness trying to sleep it off lol. But uh... now I don't need to worry about birth control for 10 years, yay xD


It really shouldn't hurt that much. It might be aligned wrong. I would recommend you change doctors.
--
I think I messed up today. I said a little too loudly that I didn't actually want to do the whole company thing. I explained how I'd rather focus on my individual group assignment, and don't picture doing anything with this part of the course unless its mandatory. The instructor heard it. My extremely talkative and engaged group member has not talked with me since. On one hand it's liberating, on the other hand I feel like I might have really destroyed some hopes and dreams of hers..


----------



## naes

Virgo said:


> IUD insertion. It hurt like hell... and you know with women's health issues they're just like, ahhh you're a girl, it's just some cramping, you can handle the pain. For IUD insertion you are told to just take Ibuprofen all day... when in reality I could have used some percocet or tylenol 5 -_- Or oxy. Orrr vicodin. Because yeah I was just rolling around in bed in sheer pain for two days straight, going in and out of consciousness trying to sleep it off lol. But uh... now I don't need to worry about birth control for 10 years, yay xD


lol i'm sorry to hear you were in pain that actually rlly does suck. But hey at least you are looking on the bright side. So it isn't typically supposed to be so painful?


----------



## Virgo

Skeletra said:


> It really shouldn't hurt that much. It might be aligned wrong. I would recommend you change doctors.


The doctor is checking in about 4 weeks to make sure it's still aligned and such. I didn't realize it wasn't supposed to hurt that much. It hurt pretty bad. Did you also get Paraguard, or something else?



naes said:


> lol i'm sorry to hear you were in pain that actually rlly does suck. But hey at least you are looking on the bright side. So it isn't typically supposed to be so painful?


I'm not sure, I've heard a lot of mixed reviews and experiences on it but for me it was very painful.


----------



## Skeletra

Virgo said:


> The doctor is checking in about 4 weeks to make sure it's still aligned and such. I didn't realize it wasn't supposed to hurt that much. It hurt pretty bad. Did you also get Paraguard, or something else?
> .


No, I'm on pills, but I had to cover for someone for this once. My co-worker had just changed hers and she was in so much pain she couldn't bear to work. It had happened to her before so she got right back in to the doctors.


----------



## Virgo

Skeletra said:


> No, I'm on pills, but I had to cover for someone for this once. My co-worker had just changed hers and she was in so much pain she couldn't bear to work. It had happened to her before so she got right back in to the doctors.


She had to go back to the doctor because of the pain? Hmm well luckily my pain is starting to settle down. I'm still cramping but I can go back to work now, but for 3 days I had to skip both school and work. Since I was bound to my bed anyway, I really wish they'd just give out narcotics lol. Then again I'm probably just spoiled. It's a really long story but my mom used to give me oxy for like, any pain I had.

Oh yeah and you said I should probably switch doctors, funny I forgot to mention, she _is_ the new doctor. xDDD I only saw her one other time before the IUD appointment. The OBG I was going to before sucked really bad, they were just terrible. So far so good here.


----------



## Steve French

I had forgot about Pro-D days. Sonova*****


----------



## thetown

Lots of school related anxiety for me this week. In 3 of my classes, I’m forced to work in a groups. And I don’t know any of group members yet. And there’s 2 group projects due this and next week. I’m too afraid to initiate text. I have a test coming up this week and I just can’t myself to start studying for it. I also have an interview this week maybe.i lowkey want to just drop out and go home.


----------



## cybernaut

He wants this paper emailed on Sunday or anytime before class starts on Wednesday? I can't recall.

If the class is always on Wednesdays, then why the hell does it need to be emailed on a Sunday? If so, then I'm already a day late and I'm not killing myself on it. It's the first paper of the semester and only worth 10%. I'm also a 'visiting' a student from out of town and will use that as a BS excuse. Then, there's nothing in the syllabus about all papers needing to be emailed on a Sunday.


----------



## Mlt18

I hate how some teachers or professors force group work because lets face it: You don't want me in your clique, (which is fine) and I don't want to _be_ in your clique. I chose this seat because of its location relative to the exit door. Think you have privilege? Go **** yourself.


----------



## Virgo

Jersey folk will instantly be able to know what school I'm talking about.......... but I hate my school. I hate the buses, I hate my classes, I hate walking in the freezing cold between class to class like a f***ing clown. I hate parking, I hate not wanting to smoke around all those people/not knowing where is socially appropriate to do so. I thought I would really enjoy that the school is busy and crowded like a city, but guess what, it's not NYC. It just sucks. And even NYC sucks sometimes. After around 2pm, the buses are (literally) completely packed with people so you have to miss 1-2 buses and then you need to be shoved in between tons of people. The school is so spread out you need to, if not take a bus, walk every-f***ing-where in brutal temperatures. Every day all day I need to do this! I just hate this goddamn school so much.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm really starting to think that I might have excelled at something mathematical in life. I got As in subjects like Physics, college-level Statistics, Trigonometry, etc. I even liked those subjects. I wish that I realized that a bit earlier. Better late than never, I guess. I'm gradually building up on things like Programming, and that's probably the closest I will get right now.


----------



## Steve French

Deliberate obscurantism and reaching beyond the curriculum is not a good test of my understanding and abilities, it is just cheap, and aggravating.


----------



## kivi

I depend on other people to start on a few projects this term but I want to start working already. I don't like doing things at the last moment with the pressure of time and it seems like it'll be like this.

I became group friends with someone on 2 projects because we usually hang out together at school.
She asked me first, though there were other people asking, especially, one person in my dormitory and I thought about asking this person at first, at least I could ask her anytime about work and a place to work wouldn't be a problem here but my current project friend and I have known each other for longer than this girl in my dorm. Also, my current project friend doesn't care as much as I and the girl on my dorm do about presentation of a work (my current project friend writes or places images randomly on paper, not much effort, I feel mean about writing this now, she's a good person) I can do the design, organization myself, it's not a problem to me but I think it'll seem mean to mention it to her, as it's like "You're talentless and I don't like your works." but it's about making more effort and wasting time on it.

I'm nervous and impatient nowadays, I also feel like a workaholic and control-freak (maybe I am).


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I still am not set on a career path right now, and the closer I approach to graduating, the more I stress myself out evaluating my options. I know getting at least a Master's is a definite option, but then what's next? Wtf am I supposed to do with a Master's in ****ing _pure_ mathematics? I don't want to teach, and I'm not interested at all in pursuing a routine career that is too mundane. My biggest problem is that I have no practical skills. I hate the applied stuff and solving real-world problems. I can't do jack **** with my hands especially. I know a thing or two about programming, but that **** is NOT fun enough. Everything that I am passionate about is all theoretical and therefore useless.

I used to think that I would pursue a PhD and dedicate my life to academia, contributing to all sorts of research to tickle the curiosity in me, but I'm witnessing increasing cases of PhD students/ candidates going through disturbing life crises due to grad school, roommates included - needing to check themselves into mental wards, having their marriages crumble into pieces, etc. because they are so consumed in their work with little time for anything else and get next to nothing for what they do.

If the education system here in America continues heading down this route, I don't know what's left for me at this point. I'd be lucky if I can get a job at McDonald's with this bull**** degree.


----------



## Pinkdolphin

Just started my o week at university
Stupidly thought halls would be a good choice
I know every student is scared first meeting everyone but I have struggled with other people since I was a kid and I can't even leave my room now because I'm absolutely terrified of having a social interaction
And I know I should go out and meet the people but it feels like I am building up to some kind of panic attack everytime I have to sneak out to leave . Let alone thinking about going outside to spend time with these people.
Hah and I don't even know if I even have social anxiety cause I've never gone to a person about it because well they are a person.


----------



## kivi

I get very anxious while trying to explain my work and I clearly look very anxious. I'm sure the instructors think "There's no way her being graduated, she couldn't even express herself properly to us and will be an embarrassment for us in the future."
I feel horrible and useless. I like what I'm studying but maybe I should've chosen more "introverted" department. I'm so sad.


----------



## BAH

Hopefully the lab section is optional


----------



## komorikun

Can't believe those college boys who live above me are paying over $40,000 a year in tuition. Holy crap!! Their parents much be rich.


----------



## BAH

Little by little


----------



## BAH

An online speech class? How rare


----------



## komorikun

Amon said:


> An online speech class? How rare


If you are talking about the CCSF ones, they still meet like 5 times to give the speeches.


----------



## Steve French

The math is starting to look like chinese. We have given up on any numbers, it is all code.


----------



## kivi

My project friend and I got the best grade along with another group. I saw that there were many other groups which dealt with worse problems than I thought I would have. We seem to be going fine.


----------



## Sliusarek

komorikun said:


> Can't believe those college boys who live above me are paying over $40,000 a year in tuition. Holy crap!! Their parents much be rich.


Why does it trouble you? Have you taken a liking to them?...


----------



## Sliusarek

acidicwithpanic said:


> I still am not set on a career path right now, and the closer I approach to graduating, the more I stress myself out evaluating my options. I know getting at least a Master's is a definite option, but then what's next? Wtf am I supposed to do with a Master's in ****ing _pure_ mathematics? I don't want to teach, and I'm not interested at all in pursuing a routine career that is too mundane. My biggest problem is that I have no practical skills. I hate the applied stuff and solving real-world problems. I can't do jack **** with my hands especially. I know a thing or two about programming, but that **** is NOT fun enough. Everything that I am passionate about is all theoretical and therefore useless.
> 
> I used to think that I would pursue a PhD and dedicate my life to academia, contributing to all sorts of research to tickle the curiosity in me, but I'm witnessing increasing cases of PhD students/ candidates going through disturbing life crises due to grad school, roommates included - needing to check themselves into mental wards, having their marriages crumble into pieces, etc. because they are so consumed in their work with little time for anything else and get next to nothing for what they do.
> 
> If the education system here in America continues heading down this route, I don't know what's left for me at this point. I'd be lucky if I can get a job at McDonald's with this bull**** degree.


It's interesting how you jumped from hating a degree that you yourself have chosen, but the education system ended up at fault.


----------



## BAH

Saturdaes...


Nice and quiet on campus


----------



## Mabel Pines

Amon said:


> Saturdaes...
> 
> Nice and quiet on campus


Saturdays on campus is so tranquil in the library. I have my own little nook in there.


----------



## komorikun

This is truly frightening:

https://www.nslds.ed.gov/nslds/nslds_SA/public/SaTecTour.do?page=SaTecRyl5

If you have borrowed $40,000 originally if you pay it off:

in 10 years you will pay in total: $59,000

in 25 years you will pay in total: *$95,000 *

Now granted this is if your loans are at 8.25% interest rate but still.....


----------



## GeomTech

^Yeowch!


----------



## komorikun

Was researching different loan repayment plans. REPAYE sounded good. They forgive your loan after 20 years of payments. Your monthly payment is based on your income. Worthwhile for those with really low income compared to how much they borrowed. Not worthwhile to me though. Nothing would be forgiven after 20 years. I make sort of low income but not super low. 

I have 6 loans with FedLoan. I'll just stick to my Extended Fixed Payment plan but I'm going to start doing extra payments towards the 3 loans with a high interest rate (6.8%). 2 loans are at 3.4% and 1 more is at 4.5%. Can't put all my savings towards the loans though because I have to keep a buffer in case I lose my job. I mean if they fire me I'd probably get unemployment but still. Probably need to keep $10,000 in the bank just in case.


----------



## BAH

"The Harvard Of Community College" Lel


----------



## Mabel Pines

I got so much financial aid that my tuition and my books were all paid for by it, lol. And I went to a state university.


----------



## komorikun

Mabel Pines said:


> I got so much financial aid that my tuition and my books were all paid for by it, lol. And I went to a state university.


I did too. Pell grants and state grants. But it was not enough to pay my rent ($600 per month to live with roommates) and food.


----------



## Mabel Pines

komorikun said:


> I did too. Pell grants and state grants. But it was not enough to pay my rent ($600 per month to live with roommates) and food.


Mine didn't pay for living expenses, either, but I lived at home, so it was a non-issue, lol.


----------



## bdsmith4242

I am super thankful for the students I have this year with teaching. So the thought thankful came to mind.


----------



## komorikun

Mabel Pines said:


> Mine didn't pay for living expenses, either, but I lived at home, so it was a non-issue, lol.


You lucked out having good parents.


----------



## bdsmith4242

I don't know if my first post saved -- but was thinking about how much I enjoy my job as a teacher. Probably the environment where I most feel like my "old self" and can enjoy interacting with students.


----------



## BAH

Classes begin in a week

- 3 hr class, 4 days a week

-3 hr class, 3 days a week

For 6 weeks, it shouldn't be a problem.

The only thing that concerns me is leaving my Mother, and year old niece alone in the house. She walks around a lot now, and eventually will be able to open the door that leads to the stairs...
Mother tends to multitask a lot so..


----------



## smoothlinghs

For some reason one easy essay takes too much time and effort. I don't know why I did not end it today.


----------



## kivi

As the semester ends, people started to ask each other that if they want to be their project mates next semester. One of the most successful persons of my class, asked me about it. She's super ambitious, hardworking, has good opinions of aesthetics and she's responsible. But she has strict parents, lives outside of the campus so it'll be hard for us to meet.

I got second offer. She stays in the campus, so we can study whenever we want. I guess, her works are okay overall but when I told her about the person above, telling that she asked me about it first, she started to "denigrate" her by telling me that she heard that she's very stressful and negative to study with (lol, these things can be said about me as well). Now, I think it'll better to consider someone other than the second one.

At last, I asked the girl in my dorm about it and she said "I'd like to but I think you need a more successful project mate than me." and even when I didn't tell her about the first person above, she said that the first person above would be the best choice for me.


----------



## smoothlinghs

Got former essay done, only million essays left..


----------



## smoothlinghs

How annoying.. I forgot to mark one source of the book and now I have to read it again to find it, blagH!


----------



## kivi

I told with my previous project friend that I want to be with another person. It wasn't as stressful as I thought. I also told that to the first person I was thinking about doing the project next year and we'll most likely do the project together.

I asked about the distance to her, if we could meet easily and she told me that she's going to take driving course this summer (which I'm also going to but I don't have a car so). I hope we can do it.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I hope I get this essay ready today so I can start a new one tomorrow :fall


----------



## smoothlinghs

smoothlinghs said:


> I hope I get this essay ready today so I can start a new one tomorrow :fall


And I did! :grin2:. Now I am pretending that there is no essay to wait me at tomorrow morning so I could sleep without stressing it.


----------



## smoothlinghs

Lets see what surprises the world has planned for me today.. An essay? Really? Wow! Never done essay before, that must be superfun!
Cannot wait!!! :clap:clap:clap
:fall


----------



## smoothlinghs

Got my essay ready and sent. I have no clue what I supposed to do at tomorrow.....
Maybe
a
new
thing
which
I
never
heard
before

An essay


:dead


----------



## BAH

Professor: "Ok has everyone introduced themselves?"

Me: "K, cool he's gonna now move on to another subject"

Classmate: "Oh..that guy in the corner hasn't introduced himself yet"

Me:


----------



## smoothlinghs

Something new happened today.. I woke up and there was a marmot on my computer screen.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Amon said:


> Professor: "Ok has everyone introduced themselves?"
> 
> Me: "K, cool he's gonna now move on to another subject"
> 
> Classmate: "Oh..that guy in the corner hasn't introduced himself yet"
> 
> Me:


&#129318;


----------



## Steve French

I spent a good deal of time planning my schedule, only to find out all my science and math courses also required a lab in addition to lectures and seminars. Somehow I missed this, or rather I think they just added it today to **** with me. There was a great deal of conflict. Thankfully, computer science math was interchangeable through semesters with discrete mathematics, and I was saved, all my original choices. Well most, of them. Half the extraneous courses aren't being held due to teacher shortages and there was too much conflict with a few I wanted. Whatever, **** it. 



I feel so out of touch with this sort of thing. A bit lost. I am going to be the creepy old man on campus come september.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I did that poop essay, yay for that but a new essay is waiting for me tomorrow. Luckily I love the subject! Till tomorrow comes and I whine about it >.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I have to promise to myself that with this essay I try to find a civil way to handle my issue and to not be so radical


----------



## Steve French

These functions aren't particularly difficult. It sure ****s me around though how they change the scale of the graph between every goddamn question.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I got back from the holiday and guess what was waiting for me? An Essay:boogie So awesome even I wish they would ran a way meanwhile, I just forgot to left a window open for them..
I don't know how I will survive with those courses which are managed in English, uaaah..


----------



## smoothlinghs

Hur många gånger har jag *inte *sagt att du måste göra läxan!
If inte is negative why it means it is said and not said? :con How many times I haven't told you to do your homeworks = inte
Why nobody can speak and write their own languages, the heavens sake, are you all crazy? The Swedish are wondering why people are not stuying their language.. Well.. Because it is insane!

If that person told another to do homeworks, that is not inte... Because someone did that already many times!
:fall


----------



## BeautyandRage

I want to go back to school.


----------



## smoothlinghs

BeautyandRage said:


> I want to go back to school.


What stops you?


----------



## BeautyandRage

smoothlinghs said:


> What stops you?


I can't drive, social anxiety, laziness, having responsibilities that take up my time, not having a laptop, being too depressed to think I can accomplish something.


----------



## smoothlinghs

BeautyandRage said:


> I can't drive, social anxiety, laziness, having responsibilities that take up my time, not having a laptop, being too depressed to think I can accomplish something.


Start with some webcourse as you have some computer/phone to connect SAS.


----------



## smoothlinghs

Today is one horrible day. My relative did a * thing and my mom told something what is connected with it. I told that * thing to my mom and now I am to blame for telling that for her. It was our relative who did that but of course my mom is sorry for her and sulked to me today, lol
I am too tired to care if doing wrong is less bad to my mom than telling about it then she can choke to her tea. But even I know it I am sad and breaking because there is also some other things going on. I am happy to have me :cuddle.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I got something new to do for change, not an essay but a plan. of couse I have to write it in the shape of essay later but now I can enjoy and spread my planning papers around and draw and do something else than hit the keyboard YAY!


:boogie:banana


----------



## smoothlinghs

smoothlinghs said:


> I did that poop essay, yay for that...


I got full points of that poop essay and professor wrote 2 shiny comments :grin2:


----------



## BAH

Dang online English classes are full


----------



## smoothlinghs

Amon said:


> Dang online English classes are full


Are you studying English as your mother tongue or second or third etc.? What kind of system you have, can you study alone and then make a final test only? Do you have to do it this year or someday before graduating? University? I did one course as online course but I try to add myself into classroom class for advanced -course. We don't sadly have grammar at all but just professional speaking and writing. I struggle with basic grammar, I tried to seek different boards to fix my grammar but havent find any yet, do you know any?


----------



## JerryAndSports

Your hand always hurts after the first day back of taking notes...


----------



## Barakiel

My first class starts later today, I’m hoping getting back into school does me some good.


----------



## smoothlinghs

Deadline 19.8... I am frustrated because they still havent give the grades of the former essay. I would like to have them always before sending a new one. So I would know if I could do something better.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I am not really doing this, why? Because my mother did not liked the idea and I haven't got the former grade yet. And no, that mountain of delicious sweets did not made my homework for me either.

Now smoothlinghs, GO TO DO 


YOUR HOMEWORK!


----------



## smoothlinghs

I can do this because this subject is interesting and important to me, I can do this because I know what to do, I can do this because... 

I am so tired and depressed and cannot lift a finger :crying:


Just take the page 347 and write those lines, even a few lines.. You can do this, yes, yes. Believe, believe, believe, already 12 pages done, it is fun, fun fun, super fun..


I can do this because I bought books for it, I can do this because 2 former courses went extra well, I can do this because.. I can bribe myself to have concert tickets or something.. >.


----------



## smoothlinghs

smoothlinghs said:


> Deadline 19.8... I am frustrated because they still havent give the grades of the former essay. I would like to have them always before sending a new one. So I would know if I could do something better.


After long months I finally got a grade of this earlier course: Full points! :grin2: I have to do something for my insecurity with grades and doing next courses without knowing the former grade.. That energy which I use for being nervous about my former essay, I could write 5 essays for the next courses..

Now me, look at and see. Believe in yourself!


----------



## Steve French

For a composite function to exist, the range of g(x) must include the domain of f(x). For a composite function to exist, the range of g(x) must be included in f(x). Wut. Aren't those opposite statements? Seems like what matters, considering f(g(x)) as the initial function, the initial function must accept all numbers encompassed in the range of the second function. So, basically, the second statement.

These correspondence courses are difficult. I'm near a decade away from math. I'm not sure about teaching myself, when I'm not sure if what I am being taught is accurate. There have been many more mistakes earlier. Perhaps it's just not in a form that I can understand. The existence of composite functions was only a minute long video despite being such an important topic in the chapter. They also skip out on, from my googling, just about 90% of proper function notation.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I shall not pass my course! It does not belongs to my degree but I would like to have it but meh.. I just don't write it..


----------



## smoothlinghs

I sent the essay... For some reason no matter how much essays I do there is always more waiting... And guess what ? I signed into other school also because there is one awesome course! Now I am willing to pay to write an extra essay.



I AM INSANE! I will never get out of school like this! I will be 99 years old when I get my degree!


If you have any extra brain cells, please send those for me, I seemed to lost my last ones :stu.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I guess I did 5 courses at summer and I got full points 4 of them and the 1 grade is not bad either. So all the suffering was worth it :grin2:


----------



## smoothlinghs

I sent the essay, I can sleep, I can sleep. My worries are not gone by worrying, I can sleep, I can sleep. Sleeping is nice,










She slept 100 years and woke up with a good hair day, so unfair!


----------



## Barakiel

I think I'll be able to focus on my essay assignments once I find myself sitting down at the coffeeshop tomorrow.


----------



## JerryAndSports

My first day of psychology my professor was like "the average grade in this class is a C" I'm like wtf I better not get a c...


----------



## hayes

Why are advisers so f**king incompetent at my school. I've been given the run around by 3 different people and finally got the right answer asking on reddit.


----------



## Barakiel

I finally got around to contacting someone involved with the school's disabilities resources, I just hope it's not too late.


----------



## smoothlinghs

JerryAndSports said:


> My first day of psychology my professor was like "the average grade in this class is a C" I'm like wtf I better not get a c...


If you get a C, then you will know, it was not your real grade, but the grade which your professor wants to give to give a lesson to everyone. Sounds your professor su**s!


----------



## Barakiel

smoothlinghs said:


> If you get a C, then you will know, it was not your real grade, but the grade which your professor wants to give to give a lesson to everyone. Sounds your professor su**s!


I was planning on saying something like this :lol I haven't had any experiences with professors like this, but I remember someone saying that professors who announce things like this are simply admitting to being a bad teacher.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm anxious about this essay we have to write which is all about our personal beliefs. I feel like I'm trivializing them for a grade, but there's also the fact that other students are going to be reading and commenting on them which makes it so much worse. Now I remember why I've taken and dropped English 101 twice in the past. :blank


----------



## smoothlinghs

Barakiel said:


> I was planning on saying something like this :lol I haven't had any experiences with professors like this, but I remember someone saying that professors who announce things like this are simply admitting to being a bad teacher.


Yes they are bad teachers if their skills are able to only reach out C :laugh:


----------



## smoothlinghs

I have a very nice small part of a one homework but it also makes me a bit sad. I always had a .. Now I solved it.. Talkig with these threads is all good! Thank you thread!


----------



## BAH

Gotta study


----------



## smoothlinghs

I hate this teacher!


----------



## Steve French

Yes, I'm stealing all of my textbooks off the internet. No, I do not feel much guilt. I hope the teachers weren't relying on the profits of the ones they wrote.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I got 2 more results today, also full points. When I am starting to believe in myself? Does this feeling ever go away? Always when I am starting a new course I am thinking I cannot do it, I am not good enough etc.. Horrible waste of energy and negative emotions.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I don't know why these courses close to my heart are the most hard ones. Maybe I want to do too perfect work and nothing is good enough for me.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I don't know what to do.. I don't know how to change my thoughts with this course. I have no new sights for this. I take a too big frame, I try to fix all the problems.. I must think this is just a school work and I can save the world later.


----------



## smoothlinghs

Lottery win, lottery win, I need you.


----------



## smoothlinghs

It is sad to need so much books.. I got myself into a new English class and got some group with perfectly speaking people... I may ask to change into a group where students are not so bright in English as I am not. They are not teaching any basic grammar and they are not teaching any basic structures so I mumble forever like this..:frown2:. My level is 1/6 and this courses level is 5/6 so I am basicly swimming in a pee pool.


----------



## smoothlinghs

Fairy of students where are you? Universities should give a one to everyone :grin2:.


----------



## Steve French

Discrete Maths is ****ing me up. I have to actually think and put work in, so there is an immediate downer. The text goes too fast and introduces way too much bs at once. The teacher is knowledgeable but can't speak the English very well, and that is a major barrier to understanding just what is going on. I walked in with a fine understanding of division and modulus as any fifth grader might have and she turned it into Chinese. It's these damn proofs though mostly. They just want to skip over actually proving the proofs and just hand you a bunch of formulas and theorems to have in your trusty article to whip out to prove some other theorem that will allow you to skip a few more steps. I guess I ought to start up hard on the ritalin again.


----------



## catcharay

In the past, I said I would _never _go back to uni, so I suppose my past self was really lying because I'm hopping on a train of thought to try again, this time the right way tho.


----------



## Niji

It really is nonsense.


----------



## Steve French

I was all ready to drop this course. I wasn't understanding anything, and I got an embarrassing 35% on this one quiz. I need a certain grade to satisfy the prerequisite, and I was worried about tanking my gpa. Hell, I was looking forward to having a bit more free time too, and coming back later and trying harder and understanding it better.


I woke up today and found I scored an 85% on the midterm, and now my mark is back in the black. I am offered the opportunity for redemption. I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## the end of silence

I didn't realise uni would become so time consuming so quickly. I like it though, for the most part.


----------



## NeonSun

I hate writing essays! I need to make really many of them and it's the hardest work for me! Besides my works aren't always good... How did you solve this problem guys??


----------



## Merkurial

NeonSun said:


> I hate writing essays! I need to make really many of them and it's the hardest work for me! Besides my works aren't always good... How did you solve this problem guys??


I think that writing essays is the most difficult task for many students and because of that they don't like them like you :smile2: You can like such writing in future if your problem is caused only with the difficulties you face while writing them but if you just don't like writing in general than you should be patient with them at least (and btw you'll need to write essays in university too and they're much more difficult than the school ones).
I can recommend you to follow such tips for at least improving the quality of your works:
- narrow your topic, define main idea and thesis (it's a basis for such essays)
- decide which certain type of it you need to write, there are many types of essays like for example narrative, persuasive etc. and all of them have their own requirments for body structure and other things 
- make a plan of your essay, its body structure and ideas/information which you want to use in every part of it https://www.fastweb.com/student-life/articles/essay-tips-7-tips-on-writing-an-effective-essay
- make a research for your topic (you should find good and interesting scientific/informational resources)
- keep track of all resources for making good citations and avoiding possible plagiarism
- pay attention on your formatting, also vocabulary, grammar and style
- check your work several times and make necessary edits, your parents or friends can be really helpful with this, also you can use college homework helper, there are many professional consultations for essay writing too


----------



## Absence of Words

hayes said:


> Why are advisers so f**king incompetent at my school. I've been given the run around by 3 different people and finally got the right answer asking on reddit.


It's hard to find a good adviser... I've been to three different colleges and I feel like pretty much every adviser I've been to was not very helpful.


----------



## Steve French

Might have screwed myself. Went on a bender and missed a few classes and didn't realize there was a midterm coming up. It's tomorrow. I have to teach myself a good 50% of the material that is on it. I've calculated the percentages. It doesn't completely screw me, but if I don't do well on the final, I might just fail to get the required mark. Damn final has the potential to make or break me. The max I can get on the course is an 89% at this point. I've only got a little over 25% of the overall marks in the class. There is. Crunch time baby.


----------



## smoothlinghs

We have a new male teacher, he touches himself all the time. He let his hands travel on him, on his chin, on his neck, on his arms and shoulders etc.. Weird dude! He has been trained and cannot keep his hands away from himself! lol


----------



## smoothlinghs

So tired to start a new essay I have no bullets for that, I am empty.


----------



## SSJB

smoothlinghs said:


> So tired to start a new essay I have no bullets for that, I am empty.


I hate writing essays ewww


----------



## BAH

Hope this Fat & Diet class changes my life


----------



## Sleepy Stitcher

An essay worth 20% of my grade was due yesterday and my professor doesn’t accept late work. Depression seriously sucks and doesn’t mesh well with school. 😞


----------



## AllGlad

I'm not a student anymore... but I had heard that a couple of days ago, a student committed suicide in the university that I graduated from almost 10 years ago.
There was a student protest that the university was failing the mental health of it's students there after this event.



This brought up a bit of my emotions regarding my time at university.
This school is definitely a academically rigorous one. Thinking about it, perhaps not. Tests and Assignments were extremely difficult in order to fit a grade curve, student life wasn't that great (admittly I was commuting to school).
In the end, I was just waiting to graduate from this place, exhausted and broken, my self confidence at a all time low as I just crawled to the finish line with some of the lowest grades I have ever had in my life.
Alone, by myself for the last 2 or 3 seminsters... 



This event took place in a building that I had classes in sometimes so I know how this person ended his life. I'm not sure if the school's system was responsible in anyways... I have a feeling that this person felt many of the same things I did... things have to go to change...


----------



## cybernaut

I read about this one guy on Reddit who has intentionally been going to university "part-time" for the past 10 years just to keep his student loans in "deferment status" and as a way to dodge making any student loan payments. He even had plans to get "several Master degrees" to further continue the cycle. Kind of insane, yet funny. A life worth of part-time schooling, eh?


----------



## bad baby

Sleepy Stitcher said:


> An essay worth 20% of my grade was due yesterday and my professor doesn't accept late work. Depression seriously sucks and doesn't mesh well with school. &#128542;


Might wanna email them and tell them about your mental health issues?

-

Self-discipline is a bxtch.

Classmate randomly txts me asking if I'd be ok to help him with exam prep. Guess I'm one of the smart ones now? (I'm well-liked among the profs at least.) Anyway. I haven't even started studying for that exam, so I said I prolly wouldn't be of much help. Offhandedly offered to study together in the future - he freakin takes me up on it. Starting first thing next week.

No more waking up at noon lounging around in sweatpants cruisin YT on my off-days, I guess. It's crunch time baby.

NB. Have mountain of references to get through in next few days and attempt to slap together some semblance of thesis proposal for hot prof whom I'm tryin to impress. Oh well. I NEED TO GET TO WORK.

/slaps self/


----------



## Absence of Words

So I've finally graduated from college... I skipped the actual graduation because I barely knew anyone at my school, and I don't really care for all that ceremonial stuff anyway. I'm just relieved to be done with it.


----------



## Steve French

I was looking forward to higher registration priority for being now a (technical) second year. Open it up and it's like a month after registration opens. Seems you only get first priority when you are a late third/fourth year. It actually dropped me two categories. It was a pain in the dick trying to configure a schedule last year, now it will be even worse.


----------



## Steve French

I got a mediocre mark on an assignment. I covered every piece of criteria, though when the time came for the assessment, a great deal of new criteria was introduced. I didn't go above and beyond the original criteria I guess, and that caused me to drop 25 points. Mother****er.


----------



## Steve French

Man, nobody goes to school in the summer.

I have this really checked out teacher. She was late every lecture but one this semester, always wanted to leave early, pretty well demanded we skip the last week of lectures, etc. It is good in some ways though. I was swamped with other work and handed this assignment in unfinished. Even though I only did 70% of the questions and I'm sure a few might've been wrong, I still got 100%. Score.


----------



## Steve French

My teacher's slides are really lacking in some areas, so I have been forced to the internet to research. What do you know, not only are they inadequate, they are downright inaccurate in several areas. She is quite consistent though, so I have to learn the incorrect definitions if I want to pass this exam.


----------



## Suchness

Machu Picchu.


----------



## Steve French

I go to register for next year, and it won't let me. I call and it turns out I did not pay my tuition deposit. I had just kind of figured it would be a one time thing, now that I've paid for four semesters already without nary a mention of any deposits again. Nope, it's every year before fall/winter registration, and no notification was sent out for idiots like myself. Now I have to come up with $300 and stand to risk losing out on good course selections over the wait to get everything sorted.

Money grubbing sons of *****es.


----------



## Steve French

My gpa is pretty questionable. 2.87 on a 4.33 scale. Comes out to a 71% average (I think though the math doesn't quite add up), or a B-. It could have been so much higher. I pissed around a great deal. Really poor study habits, always leaving things till the last minute, skipping class too much, missing several assignments and tests. I'm not sure it matters that much to my future employment, but it kind of irks me. I want to jack it up, more as a test of my working abilities and to prove myself really. I've got 1/3 of this program done, should be able to do something before the end.


----------



## Steve French

Go to hand in my assignment an hour before the deadline and there's a little note on the page: "Oh yeah, I think we discussed Dijkstra's algorithm enough, so I'm changing the one question, use this other algorithm that we didn't even touch on." Note this wasn't there two days ago when I downloaded the criteria to start the assignment. So I had to scramble to teach it to myself and implement it in the time remaining. Got it done, but I'm not sure if I was right. The thing that really messed with me was it was unnecessary to use the algorithm in that context, pointless even. Been boned a couple times this year from teachers changing criteria at the last minute.


----------



## Steve French

Thinking about leaving my teacher a bad review on ratemyprofessors. However, due to the makeup of the class and the nature of my complaints, I'm sure she will know it was me. I don't really want to offend her, as she was quite nice and allowed me a break once when she shouldn't have. However, being nice didn't make her a good teacher.


----------



## Steve French

Don't y'all ma****as have school starting up? I actually get excited about it now that I'm old. I suppose I have matured in some ways.

I had a real good teacher last semester, and one that was quite terrible. I get an email yesterday, and what do you know:the good teacher backs out of this course I have with her this semester, only to be replaced by the terrible one. I just can't win.

Also, damn, I did the logistics. I am going to have to start getting up at 6AM to get to school on time or I'm going to have to put down $250 on a parking pass each semester, in addition to the gas. I'm dreading winter.


----------



## smoothlinghs

Steve French said:


> Don't y'all ma****as have school starting up? I actually get excited about it now that I'm old. I suppose I have matured in some ways.
> 
> I had a real good teacher last semester, and one that was quite terrible. I get an email yesterday, and what do you know:the good teacher backs out of this course I have with her this semester, only to be replaced by the terrible one. I just can't win.
> 
> Also, damn, I did the logistics. I am going to have to start getting up at 6AM to get to school on time or I'm going to have to put down $250 on a parking pass each semester, in addition to the gas. I'm dreading winter.


 Yes we have. I feel trapped because they made some changes into everything. I feel my privacy is gone and I cannot handle this situation :crying:. I need my privacy, I cannot go on like this. Honestly I have very deep thoughts about this. I don't know if new computer helps, I don't know how to handle this when students are forced to share every work with others. I feel I want to run away from school and hide and never ever go out again!
I already felt so good and secure and thought I can graduate and now I am falling back to my former nightmare. I hate this time with all connecting, sharing etc. :mum.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Amazon opened a warehouse in a nearby suburb and has been sending postcards to our city households soliciting job applications. According to it, there's a free shuttle from a train station that will drive you to location and they pay $16/hour.

I feel like their reputation as abusive employers reeeally precedes them...


----------



## Kevin001

Was thinking about doing a year of school for sterile tech but don't want to take out more loans....


----------



## Kainanen

Hello! Do you like to write essays? I hate do this and often I use some online services. There are many such writers which can help. Also you can search for ready made essays with similar topics. But in such case you should check your work via https://ozziessay.com.au/plagiarism-checker-free-online/ to avoid plagiarism, it is quite important!


----------



## Kevin001

If school was free I'd go back in a heartbeat. Idk still thinking.


----------



## CNikki

Surprised that I'm (finally) entering the last semester of my undergraduate school. It's a good milestone and I'm not downplaying it, seeing that I'm first generation along with other strikes against me from even making it here. I just want it to go fast, obtain that piece of paper, then see myself in a new chapter that is a far(er) cry than where I've stood and currently am standing.


----------



## Kevin001

I want to double major in accounting and finance. I know I'll have to take out loans, just trying to see if I can do this online or in person while working full time.


----------



## Kevin001

No loans for me the goal is to find an online program to get my associates in accounting and I'll just work to pay it upfront. Hopefully land a job in AP/AR or bookkeeping while I go to school. I'm attacking this thing one cut at a time.....kill it by a thousand cuts .


----------



## Kevin001

Maybe I can even break down getting an associate degree. Pay for the classes as I have the money? Idk Just having some accounting classes under my belt would help me in the job market.


----------

